# Small town cafe for sale



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A small town Cafe, just like the title says.
I think they are asking $55,000 for it, that includes the building and a couple out buildings.
Right now it's owned by a group that has no interest in running a restaurant.
A few of us have been keeping it open a few nights a week, but are on a temporary 90 day license
I think it would be a good business for someone willing to put in the time and work.
If you ever wanted to move to a small community in the middle of nowhere, this might be for you
If anybody in interested, PM me for more info


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Are there living quarters?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

roadless said:


> Are there living quarters?


No living quarters, although years and years ago the people who owned it lived in one of the out buildings
There are a few empty houses around for sale or rent though


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Location? How many acres? What shape is the buildings? Are they selling the equipment with it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

PM sent....very interested...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Laura, I am a darn good waitress...just saying!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Location Location Location..........this could be an answer to my prayers.
With 30 years in the business.....I can do this!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

:-(

thanks for the QUICK reply!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds interesting, Good Luck Laura.:thumb:

We bought our place last year with the express purpose of opening a little cafe, in the middle of nowhere!
Ours came with a house though, in addition to the older home we are turning into the business.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It's located in the Nebraska panhandle
The building has recently been painted, had the roof fixed and the front fixed up
It has a newer furnace/AC, water heater, etc.
It has everything needed, grill, stove, dishwasher, coolers, freezers, etc.
It is basically a turn key business.
This is also the only business in town aside from a bank and body shop.
At this time, the place has a liquor license, a good reputation for food and a friendly loyal community.
The exhaust hood needs replaced, but I think they are planning on replacing it before it sells.


----------

